# Quality Garden Tools



## polypus74 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I am currently researching a move to Portugal. I'll be needing to purchase high quality gardening tools on arrival. Does anybody have any advice (or web links) on where one might go about purchasing these in Portugal? 

I'm moving from Mexico but can buy tools over in the USA if need be before the move, and my wife will be residing in the UK for a time so may be able to bring them down on her visits. I know there are quite a few good manufacturers like Bulldog in the UK. I also like the look of the Italian Falci tools. Is shipping across European borders generally cheap/reliable?

I've thus-far only had fairly crappy tools, and would like to make a good investment for a change so any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
_c


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I would say definitely buy outside Portugal and bring in. Most stuff here is Chinese import and not especially good quality. Spear and Jackson is a great UK make. Shipping is open and easy between all EU countries cheapest option would be to use someone like Algarve Freight to bring from the UK.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd also add depending on where you locate then the traditional Portuguese tools like mattacks (sacho) are a god send and reguired until you get ground into a really workable condition, I went through upteem UK qaulity forks that where just totally unsuitable for conditions here.

Traditional English style spade and forks are not really sold in Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Canoeman is totally correct the sacho is a tool that no self respecting gardener in Portugal should be without


----------

